# I had a Thought!!!!!!!!!



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I had one of those, long ago


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ok,,,??????


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful Nick...those can get you in trouble.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering what that smell was!









-Brian


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think any more.







I finally found out I know everything







I have answeres for questions that won't be asked for at least 20 years. 

Now that I have gotten to this state live is so boring.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 09 Oct 2009 05:54 PM 
I was wondering what that smell was!









-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick and I were talking about why my BB 10 amp TE over heated during the pull. I wonder if the smaller wires going from the TE to the loco may restrick flow?????? But if they over heat it would show on them??? 

I should be able to pull 100 hoppers with it. 

Nick, next time you pull with your BB, turn on the smokers just to see the amp draw.,,PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty. 
If you still have the original cables between the battery car then they cannot handle the current required. 
The good ones I had made up are a maximum of 5 amps. The stock ones somewhat less.
I would respectfully suggest, as I have done before, to replace them with the Tamiya type connectors for at least the first loco in front of the battery car. They can handle the current. 
I know they are big and ugly but that is the price you pay to handle such a heavy load.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, no matter if its track powered or battery powerd its a awsome loco period.............



















I luv you Tony, no matter what i say about you your alriight..............
hmmmmmmmmm interesting post, i guess im getting softy.....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

OK.........................wasn't this topic about thoughts? Or am I thinking again


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will probably think on this then do it, I also know the factory plug from the tender to the loco gets knocked aside in the S curves and I was wondering if I was loosing conection?? 
I have to work today, but theres always tonight.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok Heres my thought, Im getting very close to starting to lay rail, what im not sure of is should i build on the groud or raise it up on portions of the RR to save my back in the future?
Ive look at a lot of RR's over the years and they all looked great but some of the people that were getting older kept telling me it was harder and harder for them to get down on the layout to do work or fix trains on the RR'S that were built on the ground. So i was talking to a good freind the other day about this and we thought since my back yard is hilly, maybe i could do a combination of raised and ground level to keep my back in shape for when i get older? On the raised portion i coild plant some kinda boxwood plants underneith so they would grow up to the RR and fill in the underneith. I only wish to build it once so careful planning will be needed to make sure the RR has everything i want. so just thinking out loud. any thought or pictures would be helpful...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: I was thinking that by the time you get done thinking about building a RR I think you will be to old to crawl around the RR so build it up







Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 09 Oct 2009 05:54 PM 
I was wondering what that smell was!









-Brian 


Yep it was Nick- YOU SNOOZE YA LOOSE!!! GET TO BUILDIN!! IF YA HAVE TO STINK WHOOPS I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT YOU WILL NEVER GET IT DONE!! SO DO SOMETHING EVEN IF IT'S WRONG! K? REGAL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea What the bluedude said. Get going


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Raised beds - best of both worlds. Good article on it in the current GR. 

-Brian


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm....... When you stop getting up and down, you stop getting up and down. 

Aoooogah!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally, a job I am qualified for.









See my post on page three.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Oct 2009 10:10 AM 









Finally, a job I'm qualified for.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10 Oct 2009 09:07 AM 
Nick: I was thinking that by the time you get done thinking about building a RR I think you will be to old to crawl around the RR so build it up







Later RJD 

Im getting there RJ, Rome wasnt built in a day, it will go fast once i get it going







Back fill in yard has finally settled after a year and i think its safe to start....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 10 Oct 2009 10:12 AM 
Posted By altterrain on 09 Oct 2009 05:54 PM 
I was wondering what that smell was!









-Brian 


Yep it was Nick- YOU SNOOZE YA LOOSE!!! GET TO BUILDIN!! IF YA HAVE TO STINK WHOOPS I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT YOU WILL NEVER GET IT DONE!! SO DO SOMETHING EVEN IF IT'S WRONG! K? REGAL


  





Jerry can you fly over hear and help me....HE HE HE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 10 Oct 2009 01:10 PM 
Raised beds - best of both worlds. Good article on it in the current GR. 

-Brian 
Didnt get new GR but i will check it out when it arrives............


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick you have totally altered the original topic now it should be I'VE HAD SEVERAL THOUGHTS" HEE HEE THE REGAL OH YEAH NICK IS GETTIN DANGEROUS NOW!! UH UM THOUGHTS I MEAN!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 10 Oct 2009 04:11 PM 
Posted By altterrain on 10 Oct 2009 01:10 PM 
Raised beds - best of both worlds. Good article on it in the current GR. 

-Brian 
Didnt get new GR but i will check it out when it arrives............










That would be the October GR. You probably got it a month ago. All that thinkin' just kills brain cells...

-Brian


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!. 
Too much reading is the cause. 
Who would have thought???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im thinking, i will be back to ya........... you know me he he But your post was funny


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a thought, but I forgot what it was....

Kind of reminds me of that old Jerry Clower gag:

The local minister went to visit on the oldest member of his congregation, who still had a bit of a reputation for being worldly. During his visit he said to her, "At your age you should be thinking of the hereafter!". The lady responded tartly, "But pastor, I do! Every time I enter a room I stop and ask myself, "Now, what am I here after?"."


----------

